# Trolling Motor Question's



## 12_Tinner (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello all, I've been looking for a trolling motor for the bow of my boat(12' aluminum) and I'm not sure what way to go. I want a good trolling motor for limited money. I have looked at the popular Minn Kota Powerdrive bow mounts but there are millions of mixed reviews on them. Personally I don't dig the trolling motor into dirt, rocks, or would I keep the foot petal sitting out in the rain(unless it's in use). I want something in the 45lb class. 

Power is not the problem, I have 2 deep cycle batteries brand new last season. Another option I have looked at if/when the price is right is a Motor Guide Varimax(transom mount). If I read correctly the motor can be put on the bow with the right mount, I believe the motor head or lower unit was able to turn so the handle faces the back of the boat, this would be good and in the case of this motor I would jump up to a 50 or 55lb thrust, witch ever they offer. I played around with my minn kota endura but to go forward you need to use reverse speeds. 

I just need a little help with selection, 500+ on a trolling motor is insane but I would justify it more for a bigger boat but in this case the 45 Power Drive might be the only option....Not sure what to do here, any help guys. Maybe a few photos of the trolling motors on your boats like mine. 

If that Varimax can do what it says and If i can use forward speeds and still move along notmally than this is a big + in my books. Also, the Pontoon version of this motor looks like it would screw straight down into a bow box, could the pontoon version work on a boat like mine?

Lot's of different questions, just look for a steer in the right direction.

Tightlines,
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2010)

The older Endura heads can be easily switched around for bow mount use. I have one in my garage right now. You pull the one screw right below the handle; turn the shaft; replace the screw, being careful to slide the screw in between the now slightly twisted wires..

However, I did read somewhere that MK has changed the design on the newest models..and that change inhibits your ability to reverse the head. My garage model is only 6 months old and I didn't find any evidence of that change on it. 

The addition of a simple foot switch (BassPro/Gander etc.) makes running any TM (not already equipped with a foot pedal) a much more manageable deal. I've had Powerdrive units and now prefer a hand operated unit.....with the added foot switch. 

My newest boat has a cable controlled system. That is a first for me. I have not had a chance to use it yet.
regards, Rich


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 15, 2010)

richg99 said:


> The older Endura heads can be easily switched around for bow mount use. I have one in my garage right now. You pull the one screw right below the handle; turn the shaft; replace the screw, being careful to slide the screw in between the now slightly twisted wires..
> 
> However, I did read somewhere that MK has changed the design on the newest models..and that change inhibits your ability to reverse the head. My garage model is only 6 months old and I didn't find any evidence of that change on it.
> 
> ...




Hmm interesting, my MK is most likely 8 or 9 years old, I'll be able to play with it again in March by the looks of it. So as you said the new Endura's don't do that convenient spin around then eh


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 15, 2010)

Just looked through some old family pics and I can see the screw you are talking about, this bugs me that I could of had it up front all last summer and could of just threw a board in the front for a temp flat floor lol.

Thanks for the advice again buddy. Still want something new tho


----------



## richg99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually, I only said that I had read somewhere that the new ones don't spin around. I cannot find that post easily, though. 

Somebody might have tried it and didn't do it right. Unless I had a new one in hand, I wouldn't count them out. I've turned the heads on a number of the older ones, that is for sure. Rich


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 15, 2010)

Well a powerful Endura would be perfect on the front. If anybody has some more feedback this would be a much cheaper solution than a big bow mount on a 12' boat.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2010)

I may not be your best source of information since I use a trolling motor sparingly. Much of my fishing is to position the boat for a long drift, and only use the TM to adjust the drift.

However, I have had a 40 lb on my 16 ft. Carolina Skiff for a long time. It nearly knocks me over when I put it into full thrust. 

I do not blast the boat into the wind while casting at all, though. I am sure other guys, who use their TM more extensively... could supply better data. 
regards, Rich


----------



## nsew45 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 50lb thrust Minn Kota that I use on a 18' boat. It is a strong motor on this boat. I imagine a 45lb thrust motor on your 12' aluminum would be over powered. 

I have been running my trolling motor in saltwater and have dug up some oyster shell and mud. I rinse it off every time I use it. I probably need a new prop on it. It still works great.


----------



## Nussy (Dec 30, 2010)

I have both a Varimax 55 lb Transom mount and a 55 lb Powerdrive bow mount. I have used them both on the bow of my 18' pontoon boat. Originally I bought the Varimax because I could use it on the bow of my pontoon and on a smaller aluminum boat as a transom mount motor. It has plenty of power and I really liked the digital readout for speed and battery life. One think I don't like about the Varimax is the push/pull control for reverse and foward. Often I would use my leg to adjust the steering and accidentally shift it into reverse. In the end I decided to purchase the Powerdrive 55(used off Craigslist) because I was constantly steering with my hand and not fishing enough. It's easier to run because I can use my foot instead of a hand control. However I do find the powerdrive foot pedal to be a bit tempermental and it only seams to run at high speeds. 

My opinion is it really matters what type of fishing you do as to what type of motor you want. For bass fishing or vertical jigging where your are standing in the front of the boat, I really like the cable steer bow mounts. They turn much faster and are more responsive. I also think they are the easiest to use when standing. 

If you want to troll and drag baits I think a Powerdrive(or wireless motorguide) type trolling motor is the best because you can run it from anywhere in the boat with the long cable. Also because it pulls from the front instead of pushing from the back it's easier to steer in my opinion. They also have the constant on feature and a motor to steer it so you can lock in it one place(something you can't really do with a cable steer). 

If you alway sit when fishing and only ever use 1 rod a hand controlled motor might be the easiest and most affordable option. 

Motor size should be determined by the conditions you fish in. If you fish fast moving water or very windy conditions you will want a higher pound thrust to make sure it can pull you upstream. If not you could get buy with a much smaller motor......but bigger is always better!!

If it matters i think the Varimax has more power to pull my boat along than the Powerdrive.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 30, 2010)

Since the reviews of the Powerdrive system was mentioned I'd like to comment on that....

'Most' bassfisherman start out with, or continue to use, or have used a cable steer trolling motor. The store easy, and other than the very tall pedal are easy to operate IMO.

The bad reviews usually deal with the deploy/stow of the motor. It is much more difficult than a cable steer. The other negative is the pedal and how it works/steers.
This isn't an issue IMO. I've used both, and both take getting used to. The powerdrive style pedal does take more getting used to. It is also hard to control when using the motor for momentary operation.
IMO, it is easier when the motor is on continuous.

The Powerdrive mount makes for harder deploy, and stow, but it is also much, MUCH smaller, less intrusive to the boat when stowed.

The powerdrive has the advantage of being able to move the pedal almost anywhere, with either the long cable, or the wireless option.


And that is another positive about the Powerdrive. You have add on options down the road. From wireless pedals, to wireless hand held co-pilot controls, autopilot, and I-pilot, which sounds like is Phenomenal! 


Based on sheer numbers of bass fisherman, more bass fisherman are going to buy a Powerdrive and give it a negative view because it is so much different than the cable steer motors.


As for size, I used to have a 65lb 24v powerdrive and it was perfect for the deep/wide Tracker Pro V I had.
Now I'm down to a 54lb P/D on a 17ft boat. Not sure how that is going to work out yet, but suspect it to be a little small.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 15, 2011)

minn kota claims that with their new endura c2 you can reverse the head


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had a bunch of those things.
Now, I'd like one that starts slow. I hate the Lurch of the starting torque.
I'd like it to get stronger for long distance movements of 50' Or more.

I have never mastered that foot control, so I Just use the handle.

For a little boat, in closed in spaces get a little motor. Out on the windy lake, dealing with Stumps, get that bigger Motor with two batteries etc.


----------

